# Arrived on time !



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Arrived on time to the warehouse and I was denied my deliveries ! The car dispatcher claim I was late! Is this the new f$&@ amazon! ! Those f$&@@ warehouse workers are son of beaches majority of them! Just need to file a complaint against those A$$ wholes but I don't know who to complaint to ! This is f$&& Wild West!


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

What time was your block? What time have you arrived? My WH does allow up to 15 minutes late, but one time i saw a guy who was 30 minutes behind, they let him in too.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ryan Do said:


> What time was your block? What time have you arrived? My WH does allow up to 15 minutes late, but one time i saw a guy who was 30 minutes behind, they let him in too.


2:30pm to 5:30 pm!


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Anaheim station allows up to 20mins late. I was at station fishing for blocks, they short one driver for the block and blue vest happily make one for me. Lul.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

When DLA2 closes, I hear DLA8 has a spot for you.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> When DLA2 closes, I hear DLA8 has a spot for you.


I would pass. I plan to retire after this  Plus, the summer heat is something i want to avoid.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Marco55 said:


> Arrived on time to the warehouse and I was denied my deliveries ! The car dispatcher claim I was late! Is this the new f$&@ amazon! ! Those f$&@@ warehouse workers are son of beaches majority of them! Just need to file a complaint against those A$$ wholes but I don't know who to complaint to ! This is f$&& Wild West!


I notice from your profile that you are from Fort Worth. There is a new warehouse manager at Fort Worth and he has instituted a lot of changes. He is a little Neopolean and looks like his a** is on fire. I heard he was promoted out of one of the WHs east of 360 to come share his expertise with us. I don't agree with you that the WH people are "sons of", the ones I've met are all good. It's just that they are reeling and stressed now with the new manager. Don't know what happened in your case but I have been a accused of not retuning packages after my block. Lots of new faces in there and someone forgot to scan in the Flex returns table. I was told that they are religiously adhering to the 5 minute rule now. You can't sign in more than 5 mins after your block starts. But with all the craziness going on in there now I think anything is possible on the f*uckup scale including falsely claiming you were late.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> I notice from your profile that you are from Fort Worth. There is a new warehouse manager at Fort Worth and he has instituted a lot of changes. He is a little Neopolean and looks like his a** is on fire. I heard he was promoted out of one of the WHs east of 360 to come share his expertise with us. I don't agree with you that the WH people are "sons of", the ones I've met are all good. It's just that they are reeling and stressed now with the new manager. Don't know what happened in your case but I have been a accused of not retuning packages after my block. Lots of new faces in there and someone forgot to scan in the Flex returns table. I was told that they are religiously adhering to the 5 minute rule now. You can't sign in more than 5 mins after your block starts. But with all the craziness going on in there now I think anything is possible on the f*uckup scale including falsely claiming you were late.


Don't kid you self %99 of those wh workers are really lil peace of Sh!t ! Include mangers! Even if you overworked or stressed you can be a good person! Those people deserve to be treated like Sh't !


----------

